# Planet Earth



## kweenshaker (Mar 11, 2006)

Has anyone seen this series? I actually got it for xmas, but hadn't watched any 
(other than some snippets on tv when it originally aired) until this weekend. It is amazing!! I've seen the first 7 episodes (uh, yeah, it was a rainy weekend, so I "slothed" it). Quite a lot about fish too - marine as well as one episode is in the amazon river and one is in lake malawi. It's a little sad seeing cichlids that people have as pets being eaten by giant predators though!! 

A lot of the series is heartbreaking (makes me wonder how animals even continue to survive!) but some of the things the BBC caught on film are amazing. It has made me appreciate our planet even more than before!


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

It is awesome!!! A must have/watch in HD!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

I have this set in HD DVD and love it. It's quite amazing and highly recommend it to everyone.  The BBC has some of the worlds most talented people working for them. The way they are able to capture a lot of the scenes just leave me scratching my head. They spent several years working on this series and it definitely shows.


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

They are amazing! A friend of mine bought the set...I so want to steal it!


----------



## Shattered (Feb 13, 2008)

I haven't seen it yet, but I can't wait too.


----------



## I_dude (May 9, 2008)

I would definitely watch it in HD.
I first saw it on the beeb and then rewatched it in HD.
There is a huge difference.

There is nothing quite like a nature series with Attenborough narrating it.
My favs were the snow leopard episode (I think a world first) and the emperor penguin one.

The footage is mindblowing.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

my gf has it, just phenominal!!! i loved it!


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

Its amazing. The Caves part was my fav. Itl be the best to watch on a big HD tv, which I need.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I caught a few bits of it on the weekend... I really really want it...

Does it have stuff on deep sea fish? <3


----------



## fishlover93 (Feb 25, 2008)

I watched and i watched the other sires too the blue planet!! both are excellent and now m dad keeps saying that he'll get us a blue ray dvd!!!


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Cid, it does have an episode on Deep Ocean. The series overview is here: http://dsc.discovery.com/convergence/planet-earth/about/episode.html

I love it all. The start of Freshwater is very very well done. I also have Blue Planet. Another great one.


----------

